

IPad Air bursts into flames in Australia store - tilt
http://www.macworld.com/article/2061976/ipad-air-bursts-into-flames-in-australia-store.html

======
brokenparser
To those left wondering what the heck an "iPad Air" is:

• iPad, 2010

• iPad 2, 2011

• iPad marketed as "The New iPad" (a.k.a. iPad 3), March 2012

• iPad marketed as "iPad with Retina display" even though the previous model
already had that (a.k.a. iPad 4), November 2012

• iPad Air (a.k.a. iPad 5), 2013

